# What type of brush for goldendoodle puppy?



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

We're picking up our goldendoodle puppy this weekend and I'm so excited! I'm putting together a shopping list of everything we'll need to get before he arrives. 

I'm stumped on the brush. What type (or types) of brushes do I need to keep him brushed out? I plan to give him a quick brushing every morning to keep his coat from matting and to minimize shedding in the house.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

You need two brushes: 
1. Slicker brush
2. Greyhound Comb

You'll want to go over with your puppy the slicker brush first then use the comb. The goal is to be able to get the thinly spaced teeth on one side of the comb through your pup's entire coat.

Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ack said:


> We're picking up our goldendoodle puppy this weekend and I'm so excited! I'm putting together a shopping list of everything we'll need to get before he arrives.
> 
> I'm stumped on the brush. What type (or types) of brushes do I need to keep him brushed out? I plan to give him a quick brushing every morning to keep his coat from matting and to minimize shedding in the house.


As Dtails said, slicker and comb  The comb is the most important part IMO. Depending on the pups coat (and the coat the pup has as an adult), a slicker might actually glide over some of the matting that happens close to the skin. Keep a comb through him, daily, if you're going for a "fuller" coated look  Make sure to comb through "hidden" areas too. The beard, the topknot (especially around/behind/under the ears!), between the front legs and into the arm pits, around the feet (between the toes and the pastern/hock area), the belly, the insides of the hind legs, and the tail. (Not finger wagging and telling you what to do, but I groom plenty of doodles and it seems these areas always get "missed" at home, and mat up pretty quickly, even though the rest of the dog is completely combed out). 
A quick brush out every morning will be great, but it might be worth your time to sit him down and have a good, thorough combing session at least once a week to catch any matting at bay. What generation is your pup? (F1, F2, etc?)


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for the great information. I don't mind the finger wagging. I've never had a long haired dog before and I'll gladly take all the advice I can get!

He's an F1b.


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

dtails said:


> You need two brushes:
> 1. Slicker brush
> 2. Greyhound Comb
> 
> ...



exactly, what i would have said!


----------

